# Nuvo 16 Build Take 2



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

After the total loss of my tank after 5 days without power, I have decided to rebuild.

My original thread can be found here.

Here is the latest breakdown of my equipment:

*Tank*
Innovative Marine Nuvo 16

*Heating*
Hydor Theo 100W

*Lighting*
Maxspect 20.5 Inch Razor R420R 16,000K

*Live Rock and Substrate*
14 lbs of Marco Dry Rock
Seaflor Special Grade Reef Sand - 8 lbs

*Other Goodies*
InTank Media Baskets (Filter floss, Chemi-Pure Elite)
BRS Reactor (Chemi-Pure & Rowaphos)
Innovative Marine SkimMate Desktop
Apex Jr
Tunze Silence Water Pump - 1073.008 (One as the main pump, a second for the reactor)
Tunze Osmolator Universal 3155
EchoTech Marine VorTech MP 10 ES
BRS RO/DI

So after coming home from vacation (I was gone for the full power outage), I came home to a completely dead and bleached tank. When I got home at apx. 10 pm, I discovered that my light was running at 100% (normally I max out at 50%, and by 10pm it should have been down to 1-2%). So I guess after such a long power outage, the programming of my light reset to the defaults.

Now one thing that I can say about the disaster, it took care of my outbreak of green hair algae and Vermetids Snails. 

So I tore down my tank and put my Marco Rock in to a fresh bucket of salt water the cure for a couple of weeks. I then started a fresh cycle, it happened very quickly (1.5 weeks), and I had a very minimal outbreak of diatoms.

I have since re-scaped, this time losing the my old cave, and reverted to a more flat structure. This has freed up some room, as the space under the cave was pretty useless.

A few weeks back SUM got in a new order that was made available on a Saturday. I jumped on the opportunity to get to see a fresh new batch. Normally, I can't get out there on or near delivery dates.

So here is what I picked up:









FrogSpawn









Torch









Long Tentacle Plate









GSP









A couple of Zoa's this one had a clam hitchhiker

Here is my first new full tank shot:









I also hit up CanadaCorals yesterday. What a beautiful store. My next update will contain the photos of these new goodies.


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's my goodies from CanadaCoral!









Flower Pot









Duncan









Branching Hammer









Acan #1









Acan #2


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

YEAH!! its back online! i loved how the first one was going. so glad to decided to take another dip into salt 

oo the flower pot coral that you got, is it a normal red one or the ones with the yellow eye? i also got a red one myself  i currently planning something out to see if it work if it does i'll be getting BTA


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

So my clam seems to be going on a little adventure trying to find a "comfy" spot.


























@ALN : Actually it is just purple throughout. It's more of a $5, "see if it works" frag. I have seen the red ones and they look great, but my concern is based upon my research that flower pots don't do well in captivity.

So I am going to see how it does, at least for the next few months. If it seems to be thriving, then I will look into some of the more expensive frags.

One of the issues I currently see is mixed messages on placement, some people say low light, some say high. Some say low flow, others medium. I don't really think that i have any low flow areas of my tank (what really defines low anyways), so I would guess that I have it at medium flow, and low-medium light.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Just make sure it doesnt bend over in the area its in cause of the flow. As for lighting it should be fine in low light as it will reach for more if needed. I key thing that not much people know is it needs to be fed. I have tested this out and seems true for my flower pot. I fed it for 2 weeks and didnt for the next two. If fed it opens bigger and grows healthy and "thicker". 

Turn off all flow the just lightly fed it with reef roids or micro foods. You will see it react. then give it around ten mintues before turning the pumps back on. I normally feed it whwn i feed my other coral so every second day.


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

@aln : The flower pots definitely in a constant sway, but are never parallel to the sea floor.

I have been feeding them and the rest of my coral, every couple of days a combination of Coral Frenzy and Cyclop-eeze. The plate gets Mysis.

Pumps are always off for 10 minutes, and then the MP-10 runs on Nutrient Transport mode for about 5 more, before the mains start up again.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Im sure you'll see great results soon!!


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

A little update. The the 2.0 version of the tank seems to be going well. Seeing lots of expansion of my Euphyllia's, and my Acan's are already popping new heads.

A couple of weeks ago I added two tank raised Ocellaris Clownfish. They are still juveniles and so far seem to be getting along very well, no aggression yet. Their behavior is quite different then my last one, who spent 99% of it's time hosting in the back left corner of my tank.

The new guys are constantly swimming around, except when the lights go out. Then they host together in the back right corner. But as soon as the lights come on, or even a beam from a flash light, they are off and swimming again.

Here's the requisite picture .


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

Been more then a month since the my last update, so here we go.

My first big surprise is that I found two baby snails, which appear to be Nassarius. Now my understanding is that is practically impossible for Nassarius snails to breed in captivity. So at first I thought that they might be something else (plus I never saw any eggs). I found this site:

http://www.melevsreef.com/id/whats_a_whelk.html

Which helps you determine if they are Nassarius or Whelk's. Based upon the content I don't think that it is Whelk for following reasons:


The "probe" is light coloured and not "tatooed"
They stay buried in the sand and only come out when I feed the fish, just like my other Nassarius
They move quite quick
It's foot is bigger then it's shell

Now it could be something else, but I am not sure how it got in my tank. Here's some pics:










Now for some other updates:

One of my clowns has taken to occasionally hosting in one of my flowerpots. 









I also picked up a new flowerpot about 3-4 weeks ago from CanadaCoral. It has green tips and a blue mouth. Two shots of the same coral under different lighting.

















My Duncan has spouted a new head.









My branching hammer, gets a few crazy tentacles when the lights first come on in the morning. It stays that way for about 30 minutes, and then returns to normal.










Some times it gets a little tangled up.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Great stuff! Love reading your posts. Cant wait to get mine up and running


----------



## vinesh16 (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice tank! What are you settings for lighting??


----------

